# What is it



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has an idea what this is or what it came out of. Grandpa used it for an anvil to brad sickle section rivets among other things. Dad used it and I use it from time to time if I need an anvil out in the field. Dad did not know where it came from, neither did Grandma or my Uncle. Just guessing it weighs about 40 pounds and is a one piece forging. Think it may came out of some kind of heavy machine but really that just a guess. It has been topic of much discussion as to what it is as recently as today nobody that I know really has a clue. Just about everybody that sees it asks what it is.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that's what my grandpa would have called a "thing-a-ma-jig". Or maybe a "whatcha-ma-call-it."


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like it could be used in a press of some sort


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I think that's what my grandpa would have called a "thing-a-ma-jig". Or maybe a "whatcha-ma-call-it."


Funny we refer to it as either a thing-a-ma-jig or a Do-Dad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Best Guess:

I see those laying around barns with a mill race (a water canal that powers a waterwheel)

I think it is the "hub" or "axle" for a wooden waterwheel or perhaps the hub/axle for a stone grinding wheel for flour.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Best Guess:
> 
> I see those laying around barns with a mill race (a water canal that powers a waterwheel)
> 
> I think it is the "hub" or "axle" for a wooden waterwheel or perhaps the hub/axle for a stone grinding wheel for flour.


Thanks JD never occurred to me it could be part of a mill. There is still an old operating waterwheel mill near where we go pick up greenhouse supplies. The owner is about 80 years old and the mill was run by his Grandfather and Father he still runs it a couple of days a week. Next time I go to pick up supplies I am going to carry it with me and ask him if he knows what it is. Thanks maybe you got me headed in the right direction.


----------

